# Hs621



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

I came across a Honda HS 621 electric start for sale price is $100 dollars. Is it worth it.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Depends on condition. Check the front paddles condition. Some contractors use those commercially and are beat to ****. If it seems decent. It's worth $100 or maybe a little more this time of the year. Good luck. Mike


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Now the person wants to meet up and make exchange in a Home Depot parking lot. That sounds quirky and making me have second thoughts. Not sure why people think your going to hand over money believing your going to pay their price without looking at it first.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Many people are afraid of having "strangers" show up at their house, hence they want to meet at a public place. I don't find that to be a bad idea.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Go for it!*



Bluejoe said:


> Now the person wants to meet up and make exchange in a Home Depot parking lot. That sounds quirky and making me have second thoughts. Not sure why people think your going to hand over money believing your going to pay their price without looking at it first.


Bought some used snow tires for Mrs. Stromr's car 4 years ago on Thanksgiving morning at 7AM in the local Lowes parking lot. Store was closed, pulled up 50 feet from the door, in range of the CCTV cameras so whatever went down was recorded. No problems, tires were in great shape and price was right.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've met a few times in public parking lots either buying or selling equipment. 
Have not had any issues and I actually like the idea of not having strangers come over to my house (and also think that others may think the same).
Meeting on a public parking lot is also a recommendation from Craigslist and OfferUp sites.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I once bought 2 Ariens ST1032 from a guy in NJ. He gave me the address 2 houses away from his real address (once I got there I called him and he gave me his real address). 
After chatting with him for a while I found out that he had a bad experience were he gave his address to a "buyer", they never showed up at the agreed date and time, a few days later they broke into his garage and emptied it (he had lots of equipment as his brother goes to auctions). 
He said that from then on he always gives an address a few houses away until he meets the person.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Are there two questions here?

As posted, meeting in a parking lot is not unusual. Most if not all Police departments recommend it.

$100 for a Honda? Good price. For any single stage blower? Fair to good but not great but fair.

Does Honda make the engine? Is this a 2 cycle or 4? I'm not familiar with the Honda single stage blowers.

Single stage blowers fit a nitch, they are not everything. Does a single stage blowers fit your nitch?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Does Honda make the engine? Is this a 2 cycle or 4? I'm not familiar with the Honda single stage blowers.


GX160 commercial engine is fitted on the Honda HS621, that is the biggest reason why they are considered the best Honda single stage snowblower (besides the heavy duty construction).


----------

